# Great Looking PreWar - Excellent Patina $650



## cr250mark (Jan 26, 2021)

This is a New Caber Local to Me
Posting some nice bikes
Might strike someone’s interest








						1941 Hawthorne
					

1941 vintage Hawthorne the bike is all original on touch except tires are not match rides really nice for the age asking $650 cash only no trades local pick only!! and no shipping thanks for looking...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 26, 2021)

that's a cool bike. good thing it is 32 hours away!  I need to stop buying stuff.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 27, 2021)

I traded that bike for a blue 1940 DX 2 weeks ago ... i bought it here on the cabe about 2 years ago ... its a cool bike but i felt the 40 DX is more too  my liking .. 
junkman Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 27, 2021)

Here is the bike complete prior to the trade ... looks like he swapped out stem and installed improper stem compared to facebook photos ... should of kept it OG IMO


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 27, 2021)

The 30” spread handlebars have been swapped out as well ...and he said he was gonna keep it OG ! Oh well ...


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 27, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> The 30” spread handlebars have been swapped out as well ...and he said he was gonna keep it OG ! Oh well ...



Probably said was gonna keep it forever also..... LoL looks like he cleaned it up a bit!


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 27, 2021)

Fellas
Hey hey , was only posting this bike here to get some exposure for seller ( New man recently jumped aboard on the cabe)
Illinois seller.
I believe he posted another bike here on the Cabe recently ( very nice with fair price tag - few here helped him relocate to correct listing area )
Did not mean for this post to turn into a bash !
I know we all get a little tipsy when we sell bikes and notice that new owner changed something or re sold for more , but if this hurts don’t sell it.
( much different if someone is buying a bike from us and reselling in 100 parts to maximize profit , thats crappy , Thats only my opinion)
These post make it difficult for a seller to sell because it makes them look bad .
Sorry to seller from me !
Still looks a like a decent prewar.

GLWS


Mark


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 27, 2021)

By all means im not bashing the New owner at all ...i know him very well ... he a great guy ... im just busting B&@$s cause he swore up and down that he was gonna keep together and OG ... so i decided to trade after 6 months ....who luvs you Buddy ...


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 27, 2021)

No bash intended.... wait I didn't... I said looked like it was cleaned up! Who was bashing? Someone sensitive....


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2021)

This one has been for sale for at least a month on FB. I like the look and would ask for the correct parts back.


----------

